# Headlight out, attempting to replace



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi all,

It seems that my passenger side headlight (lowbeams) on my 2000 Altima GXE has gone dead. I'm looking to replace it with a new light bulb I picked up at the local Pep Boys. After rummaging around, it seems a bit difficult for me to figure out how to change it since it seems I need to remove the anti-freeze container to access the bulb. Looking at a Nissan book I have (Hayes I believe), it says I need to remove the headlight housing by first removing the fender... Is this true or are they just mistaken? I asked them at the shop what they charged for replacing it for me and they gave me a quote of $75.00. I'm really not looking forward to paying that for changing a healight bulb. Is this an easy task and what steps are needed to change the bulb? Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

hey what's up.. listen even though i have an 04 i suppose the procedure isn't much different.. unfortunately the book is not wrong.. work on nissans no matter how little it is is a bit complicated... first thing you should do is look around see if you can take out the anti freeze tank it should be held up by a few screws or so.. if you can get at it great.. if not.. follow the steps on the book.. you only have to get the front screws from the fender.. enough space to get to the bolt that holds the headlight in place.. there should be a few more..now .. im not sure if you need to remove bumper.. but if you do.. it's not as hard as people think it is.. it's a bit of a pain but you can do it yourself in about 20 - 30 minutes.. just make sure you have all your tools and maybe a container to put the screws you take out so you dont loose them.. a 10mm wrench pretty much takes up the whole car apart and a star head screw driver.. anyway...make sure you take a good look at what's there so you dont have to take any extra unnecessary steps.. when you get to the headlight and replace the bulb make sure you seal it up right the way it was again..if you leave that dust cap off you're headlight is going to fog up like there's no tomorrow.. and you don't want that.. good luck ..and i hope i helped a bit..


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I've done this job before. I went to do it again and really couldn't figure out how I did it before. Removing the Antifreeze over flow tank is a piece of cake. You'll need a socket set to get at the lower bolt but there are only 2 that I could see before it comes right out. getting your hand in there is still a bit tight (I have big hands). But it is possible and not quite hard to tell you the truth. You certainly don't have to remove body panels to do it. And its certainly worth your time to give it a good effort instead of paying $75 for the twits at Pep Boyz to do it for you. Good luck and I'll take another look at it and see if I can get back to you with a step by step if I get around to doing it this weekend.

Darktide


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

On the 2000 Altima, you remove the 4 screws on the bottom of the fender protector and move it aside to access the the headlamp mounting nut inside the fender. You would pull the tank and there are 3 mounting nuts on the back (including the 1 in the fender) total and the bolt on top. Next you pull the headlamp forward to remove it. Disconnect the harness and rotate the retaining ring counterclockwise, then remove the bulb. 
When you insert the new bulb make sure that you DO NOT touch the glass the oils on your fingers will cause the bulb to burn out very quickly. Replace the lamp in the reverse order.

Troy


----------



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

Darktide said:


> I've done this job before. I went to do it again and really couldn't figure out how I did it before. Removing the Antifreeze over flow tank is a piece of cake. You'll need a socket set to get at the lower bolt but there are only 2 that I could see before it comes right out. getting your hand in there is still a bit tight (I have big hands). But it is possible and not quite hard to tell you the truth. You certainly don't have to remove body panels to do it. And its certainly worth your time to give it a good effort instead of paying $75 for the twits at Pep Boyz to do it for you. Good luck and I'll take another look at it and see if I can get back to you with a step by step if I get around to doing it this weekend.


Thanks for the advice! I'll try looking for the extra fasteners on the bottom of the anti-freeze overflow tank. Would certainly make things easier.


----------



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> On the 2000 Altima, you remove the 4 screws on the bottom of the fender protector and move it aside to access the the headlamp mounting nut inside the fender. You would pull the tank and there are 3 mounting nuts on the back (including the 1 in the fender) total and the bolt on top. Next you pull the headlamp forward to remove it. Disconnect the harness and rotate the retaining ring counterclockwise, then remove the bulb.
> When you insert the new bulb make sure that you DO NOT touch the glass the oils on your fingers will cause the bulb to burn out very quickly. Replace the lamp in the reverse order.


Wow, thanks for the great advice Troy. Though what exactly is the fender protector? Is that the black piece of plastic that looks like it is lining the inside of the wheel well?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

gotRoot said:


> Wow, thanks for the great advice Troy. Though what exactly is the fender protector? Is that the black piece of plastic that looks like it is lining the inside of the wheel well?


Yes it is.


----------

